# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Πρόγραμμα για φακό στο κινητό

## info@kalarakis.com

Χάλασε το τηλέφωνο= ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ
 Τελικά βρέθηκε στο σπίτι ένα HTC
 Είχε λέει λίγη μνήμη και ο ιδιοκτήτης πήρε ένα άλλο. Αυτό είναι καινούργιο 3 μήνες είχε δουλέψει.
 Φόρτωσα όλα τα προγράμματα και τις επαφές μου. Το έκανα root και έβγαλα όλα αυτές τις "παπαριες" προγράμματα που πιστεύει η κάθε εταιρεία ότι θα μου είναι χρήσιμα.
Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ.
Πρόγραμμα φακός ? ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ δεν έχει. 
Ψάχνω στο google play γεμάτο ΑΛΛΑ και αυτά γεμάτα διαφημίσεις. 
Και τώρα τί?
Ε φυσικά έγραψα το δικό μου ΑΠΛΟ εεεεε και φυσικά Χωρίς διαφημίσεις

Όποιος το θέλει ας το κατεβάσει από το επισυναπτόμενο
Το δίνω ως έχει και δεν υπόσχομαι ότι θα δουλέψει στο κινητό σας.

αποσυμπιέστε το zip (θα βγάλει ένα αρχείο apk) και εγκαταστήσετε το από το filer στο κινητό

----------

Πατέντες (06-08-18), 

Gaou (05-08-18)

----------


## mikemtb

Να προσθέσω υπαρχει το:  army knife for android
Free με διάφορα ακόμα χρήσιμα καλούδια ☺☺

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## spyart

Μπράβο για την ωραία δημιουργία
Με ποιό πρόγραμμα το έφτιαξες, γράψε αν μπορείς λιγα λογια .... πχ είναι free ..... θέλει γνωσεις προγραμματισμού....

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μπράβο για την ωραία δημιουργία
> Με ποιό πρόγραμμα το έφτιαξες, γράψε αν μπορείς λιγα λογια .... πχ είναι free ..... θέλει γνωσεις προγραμματισμού....



 Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να φτιαξεις δικές σου εφαρμογές στο android κινητό σου με το *MIT app inventor*
http://appinventor.mit.edu/explore/a...er-videos.html

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το εφτιξα με το b4a μοιαζει πολυ μετη vb6   και χρειαζεται αγορα.Το ξεκινησα στην εκδοση 4 και τωρα ειναι στη 8.2 Εχει γραφικο περιβαλον και παρα πολυ καλη υποστηριξη (δεν ξερω αν μου απαντα επειδη εχω συνδομη αναβαθμισης 2ετη) εχει πολλα παραδειγματα.
Ειναι επαγγελματικο εργαλειο.
Και python αν εβρισκα με γραφικο περιβαλον και compiler θα την αγοραζα και αυτη.
Με το mit inventor μπορεις να φτιαξεις αρκετα πραγματα αρκει να μη ζητας εξειδικευμενα θεματα
Tο ειχα δειπριν 2 χρονια δεν ξερω τωρα σε τι επιπεδο το εχουν φτασει και αν το εξελισουν ακομα

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Και python αν εβρισκα με γραφικο περιβαλον και compiler θα την αγοραζα και αυτη.



*Software
*
*Link
*
*Price*
Τι είναι;

Kivi
https://kivy.org/#home
Open Source
Cross platform βιβλιοθήκη για την Python με κύριο στόχο τις mobile συσκευές.

PyCharm Community Edition
https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/do...ndows&code=PCC
Δωρεάν έκδοση του Pro αλλά οι δυνατότητες που λείπουν έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν χρειάζονται στον μέσο προγραμματιστή.
Ίσως το καλύτερο I.D.E.*1* για την Python.

PyInstaller
pip install pyinstaller
Open Source
Βιβλιοθήκη που επιτρέπει την κατασκευή εκτελέσιμων ( .exe ) αρχείων από κώδικα Python. Δουλεύει σωστά στο 99% των περιπτώσεων και όταν δεν δουλεύει η κοινότητα είναι πρόθυμη να βοηθήσει!



Γιατί να ...αγοράσεις;  :Biggrin: 

*1* Integrated Development Environment == Oλοκληρωμένο περιβάλλον ανάπτυξης ( εννοείται λογισμικού )

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Συνηθως για τη χρηση που κανω αυτο που χρειαζομε ειναι το κατι τι που πληρωνεις

----------


## FreeEnergy

:Smile:  Κι όμως! Αυτά που προανέφερα είναι εντελώς δωρεάν και ότι κάνεις μπορείς να το πουλήσεις κιόλας αν θες! Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά. Θα αναφέρω μόνο ένα που έχει και ...λεφτά. Πολλά από τα plugins για το Maya ( ένα σχεδιαστικό 3D πρόγραμμα ) είναι γραμμένα σε Python. Μερικά έχουν τρελές τιμές! Δεν θα μπούμε τώρα στην κουβέντα για το τι υπερτερεί, C++ ή Python ( φυσικά C++ έτσι κι αλλιώς η Python δεν είναι γλώσσα προγραμματισμού με την στενή έννοια του όρου ) απλά θέλω να σε δείξω ότι αυτό που ζητάς υπάρχει! Αν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες μη διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις  :Smile: 

Προσθήκη
Με αυτά και με αυτά ξέχασα να πω μπράβο για την εφαρμογή!  :Thumbup1:

----------

